# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  فرنسا يتيمة بعد اعتزال زيدان

## روان

أكد الفرنسي أرسين فينجر المدير الفني لفريق أرسنال الانجليزي لكرة القدم ان منتخب بلاده أصبح يتيما بعد اعتزال زين الدين زيدان. وأوضح فينجر حسبما نقلته صحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية أن " زيدان كان طوق النجاة للمنتخب الفرنسي، عندما يقع اللاعبون في ورطة فإنهم يبادرون بالبحث عن زيدان لتمرير الكرة إليه لإعادتها إليهم سهلة لإحراز الأهداف، لكن بعد اعتزاله لم ينجح فرانك ريبيرى رغم مهارته في سد هذا الفراغ". 
وتحتاج فرنسا نقطة واحدة والفوز على إيطاليا نقطة واحدة في مباراتهما القادمة بكأس أوروبا للأمم لكرة القدم 2008, على أمل خسارة رومانيا أمام هولندا أو على الأقل تعادلهما. وتعادلت فرنسا في المباراة الأولى أمام رومانيا ب(0-0)، فيما منيت بهزيمة كبيرة أمام هولندا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد . وشن فينجر هجوما حادا على خط دفاع المنتخب الفرنسي واتهمه بضعف التنظيم بسبب ارتفاع أعمار اللاعبين، مؤكدا "استطيع أن أؤكد ان دفاع فرنسا أصبح دفاعا عجوزا لا يستطيع مجاراة لاعبين يتميزون بالسرعة مثل لاعبي هولندا" . 
ورأى الخبير الكروي الانجليزي أن المنتخب الفرنسي يعاني من مشكلة أخرى، هي عدم التجانس بين جيلين الأول تخطى الثلاثين والثاني وعلى رأسه كريم بن زيما ما يزالون في العشرينيات من أعمارهم . 
ومع ذلك أوضح فينجر أن فرنسا لا تزال قادرة على التأهل بشرط إيقاف الهجمات المرتدة السريعة، التي سيلجأ إليها الايطاليون كسلاح ضد مهارات الفرنسيين في المباراة المرتقبة التي ستجمع بين الفريقين الثلاثاء.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*مشكوورة على الموضوع المناسب في الوقت المناسب

صحيح ممكن يكون المنتخب الفرنسي عانى بعض الشيء من غياب نجمه زين الدين زيدان

لكن ليس هذه المشكلة الكبيرة التي يعاني منها المنتخب الفرنسي المشكلة بصراحة موجودة في تشكيلة المدرب الفرنسي رايمون دومينيك الذي يصر على تشكيلة العجائز فإذا نظرنا الى أعمار اللاعبين الفرنسيين الذين يبلغون حاجز ال 30 عاما ... الذين قد يصل عددهم الى أكثر من 7 لاعبين

فمثلا في الدفاع تورام اضافة الى سانيول وكوبيه حارس المرمى فجميعهم تخطوا حاجز الثلاثين وقلما يشاركوا مع انديتهم في الدوريات 

وكذلك في خط الظهر هنالك كل من وليام غالاس وماكاليلي وفي الهجوم نجد انيلكا وتيري هنري

الى غير ذلك هؤلاء الاعبين غير قادرين اطلاقا على اللعب لمدة 90 دقيقة

فلماذا دومينيك يصر على اقحام هذه العناصر منذ البداية لا احد يعرف الجواب

عصر زملاء زيدان انتهى كمان انتهى زيدان يجب على الفرنسيين الصبر قليلا ريثما يتم انجاب جيل جديد من اللاعبين قادرين على اعادة امجاد زيزو ....*

----------


## العالي عالي

لا علاقة لخروج زيدان من المنتخب بالامور التي تحصل حالياً 

فالسبب الرئيسي هو خطط المدرب ريمون والروح القتالية المفقودة بين اللاعبين

----------

